# DOVE Report-The bluegrass area of KY-



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Been a mild winter here in central KY and a vast majority of the nonmigratory birds have survived - have 4mated pairs nesting in the backyard (usually have 1 or none ) cleaned out the wood duck boxes and put in new ceder shavings - in a few weeks will start prepping the Fields for this years sunflowers - we killed 4360 doves over my 15 acre plot last year - the state is putting out 40 acres of sunflowers 20min from my house for the second time great public hunting - helping a Friend put a 100ac into native grasses and food plots - Hunting is a lot of work but worth it for the birds PIKE and I love to hunt! as narrated by John Huston in the movie Cannery Row ( novel by Steinbeck ) Once more, the world was spinning in Greased Grooves! just my thoughts


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

You are living my dream! ;D We have a few doves in ther blue spruce and they drive Copper Crazy!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some of the best dove hunts are over sunflower or sesame fields.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Texred-last year a friend put some sesame in with the sunflowers it does work! OUT west sesame is about all we hunt over-we chop a row or 2 of sunflowers twice a week during the season here and it drives the birds crazy-they will come in 40-50 at a time!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They dive bomb the fields like they are addicted to the stuff. Sure makes for a fun hunt. My teenage daughter is a fair weather hunter so we always make sure we take her on hunts like these.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

We need a "Your all a pack of Bastards" Smiley!!!   I'm green with envy.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I thought REM would enjoy this picture.
Just wish it was my field.


----------

